# Scam alert- slash les paul



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

guitars for sale | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji

An obvious Rippoff, how many Slash Signature LP's do you figure were made in 2000? Lol, especially with plastic epiphone hardware. Can anyone say Chibson.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

lol
The headstock's obvious.

fake










real


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

I msg'd the guy, says he bought it off a friend- to which I replied his friend isn't a genuine friend if you paid more than $400.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone. Hope he took it down after being called out and it wasn't bought.


----------



## Guitarzan68 (Dec 16, 2019)

Verne said:


> Ad is gone. Hope he took it down after being called out and it wasn't bought.


He did some research and admitted it didn't look right, I think he genuinely didn't know. Was a pretty decent dude about it.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

I had one like that.
125 bucks couldn't resist.
Pkayed like an epiphone and had epi pickups.
Fretwork was a bit rough

Traded for a godin exit 22. ( which i sold and still regret)


----------

